# Core 50



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Just picked one up and was wondering how you guys do your cleanings after you use them. Just want to get some ideas. thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Tighten down the drag. In a water bottle 50/50 (distilled water/ "Salt away") Lightly spray down reel. let sit for 5 min. go back with bottle of Distilled water 100% and do same. Wipe off, loosen drag, take out spool and wipe off bearings wit qTip and alcohol. lightly oil. put back together..Dip


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

BIG NICK said:


> Just picked one up and was wondering how you guys do your cleanings after you use them. Just want to get some ideas. thanks


I throw mine in Lake Sabine and leave it there to disentegrate. Sorry Bud, but you bought Shimano's most less thought out and designed reel ever Produced.

They should have called it the Shimano Obama.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

jabx1962 said:


> I throw mine in Lake Sabine


Next time you throw something like that in Sabine Lake, please make sure it lands in my boat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Specks&Spots said:


> Next time you throw something like that in Sabine Lake, please make sure it lands in my boat.


well if it lands in your boat, he ain't throwing it into the lake now is he


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

jabx1962 said:


> I throw mine in Lake Sabine and leave it there to disentegrate. Sorry Bud, but you bought Shimano's most less thought out and designed reel ever Produced.
> 
> They should have called it the Shimano Obama.


 ?........most less......haha. Same but different. :rotfl: Nothing wrong at all with the core.:texasflag


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow Jeff,

That is a pretty low opinion of the Core 50MG h:.

I have one, but only have used it a couple of times and thought it performed just was well as my Core 100MG. Just sits lower on the rod than the Core 100MG.

Curious as to where the Core 50MG let you down ? 

I've been happy with mine so far :smile:.

Might have Dipsay work some magic on it here soon :biggrin::cheers:, just to try and squeez all I can out of the reel.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

ive got a core and it does require a lot more cleaning than other reels. be sure you rinse it after every trip AS SOON as you get off the water. it will start to act bad almost immediatly if you dont. i rinse mine then shake out the water from the drain holes on the bottom of the frame. always store the reel with the drain holes facing down to avoid corrosion. i put a drop of synthetic reel oil on the bearings before i go fishing every other trip or so. they are pretty sensitive, probably would hold up better as a bass fishing reel but if you are diligent with the cleaning it is great. i have been using the core i have for a couple of years now and i love it. it wouldnt be a bad idea to have a replacement pair of bearings for it just in case it starts to grind when you cast. i bought a set at roys bait and tackle last week. i replaced the origionals and it is as smooth as butter. i think the part number is 8414 on the bearings cost was 12 dollars each.

good luck and remember rinse it EVERY TIME you go out !!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I was out on Sabine with my Underwater Shimano Detector after word was out that you tossed it. Scanned the whole lake and came out with noda. Someone must of snagged it up.

Good thing I have a spare on a 6'2 Custom rods. Ultralight like I like when wading.. LOL

For almost 400 $$ , I would hope Jeff would of been satisfied:ac550:.


jabx1962 said:


> I throw mine in Lake Sabine and leave it there to disentegrate. Sorry Bud, but you bought Shimano's most less thought out and designed reel ever Produced.
> 
> They should have called it the Shimano Obama.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

My bid on the reel is $25 if you dont want it lol. 
Love my Core 50


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> Tighten down the drag. In a water bottle 50/50 (distilled water/ "Salt away") Lightly spray down reel. let sit for 5 min. go back with bottle of Distilled water 100% and do same. Wipe off, loosen drag, take out spool and wipe off bearings wit qTip and alcohol. lightly oil. put back together..Dip


x 2. But I use a 25/75 mix of windex/H2O

A Shimano tech passed this on to me.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Wow Jeff,
> 
> Curious as to where the Core 50MG let you down ?
> 
> Might have Dipsay work some magic on it here soon :biggrin::cheers:, just to try and squeez all I can out of the reel.


OK..Since you asked. The handle looks like one off the old Bantam reels. Down to the nut that holds the handle to the reel The thumbar has chrome, or some silver polished Phenolic plastic. Reminds me of a mirror off an old Rebel glue together model car.Cheezy idea, something you would expext on a REVO Reel. The tension knob is the same as a Curado E, with the exception that it has red circles to make it look a little diffferent. The frame sits too low on the reel seat. The spool is suposed to hold around 90 yrds of 50 PP. It may hold 60 if you pack it tight. Also the drag star is an old outdated design.

It looks like SHIMANO just threw together the reel with old outdated parts.

I have 6 CORE 100's and the 50MG has nothing on the CORE 100.

I was driving back to the boat ramp and decided the reel was just a hunk of ****. Took it off the rod, and threw it as far as I could. Felt a huge relief when I did. I have obsessive compulsive disorder, and if I like something. especially fishing reels, I will buy 5-6 at a time,and give my son my "old" reels.

I guess the good thing is I didn't have 5 more to throw in that day. Otherwise, I would have without blinking.

The SHIMANO Obama Core 50.The best low profile reel made by SHIMANO to throw in the water. Just a little hunk of ****. Plain and simple.

Dipsay can make a reel sling a Fatboy as far as you have string on the reel. He tunes all my reels.

If you are fishing around the rabbit in Lake Sabine, you may just find whats left to it.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

BMTAngler said:


> My bid on the reel is $25 if you dont want it lol.
> Love my Core 50


Lol, $25.01 and $.02, My custom rod sure needs a little more than me winding line on my finger!!! And holy [email protected]#^ jabx1962, I like my 50E, same frame just different material, I hope my 50 doesn't perform the same... ...maybe i need to test it before i throw away the receipt!!!!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> OK..Since you asked. The *handle looks like one off the old Bantam reels*. Down to the nut that holds the handle to the reel *The thumbar has chrome, or some silver polished Phenolic plastic*. Reminds me of a mirror off an old Rebel glue together model car.Cheezy idea, something you would expext on a REVO Reel. *The tension knob is the same as a Curado E, with the exception that it has red circles to make it look a little diffferent*. The frame sits too low on the reel seat. The spool is suposed to hold around 90 yrds of 50 PP. It may hold 60 if you pack it tight.* Also the drag star is an old outdated design*.
> 
> It looks like SHIMANO just threw together the reel with old outdated parts.
> 
> ...


Other than it sits too low in the reel seat and doesn't hold as much 50lb PP as you stated, most of your issues with the reel are cosmetics?

I loaded mine up with 30lb PP.

I thought the Core 50 & Core 100 both casted well and felt smooth on the retrieve. Both were doing the samething as the other reel. I'm pretty pleased with both reels.

I like the look of the reel, just as I do with the Core 100 .

Oh well, to each their own :cheers:.

Next time you get ready to make a rash decision like that Jeff, think "I'll go back to 2cool and some fool will buy this peace of junk" .

I'd bought it from you for a better price than you got in return :spineyes:, but glad it made you feel better chunking it out in the lake .


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> OK..Since you asked. The handle looks like one off the old Bantam reels. Down to the nut that holds the handle to the reel The thumbar has chrome, or some silver polished Phenolic plastic. Reminds me of a mirror off an old Rebel glue together model car.Cheezy idea, something you would expext on a REVO Reel. The tension knob is the same as a Curado E, with the exception that it has red circles to make it look a little diffferent. The frame sits too low on the reel seat. The spool is suposed to hold around 90 yrds of 50 PP. It may hold 60 if you pack it tight. Also the drag star is an old outdated design.
> 
> It looks like SHIMANO just threw together the reel with old outdated parts.
> 
> ...


You don't like the way it looks and it doesn't hold enough line, so you threw a $400 reel into the bay? 

You got issues, don't you? LMAO!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Speckled said:


> Other than it sits too low in the reel seat and doesn't hold as much 50lb PP as you stated, most of your issues with the reel are cosmetics?





Gottagofishin said:


> You don't like the way it looks and it doesn't hold enough line, so you threw a $400 reel into the bay?
> 
> You got issues, don't you? LMAO!


You nailed it Speckled...Purely Cosmetic's...Vanity is a sickness in itself.









There only difference between a $20.00 Hooker, and a $1000/hr Call Girl are Cosmetics....all the working parts on the inside are the same.

The aesthetics are what you pay the premium for.

GottaGo....It's my soap, and my nuts, and I will wash them anyway I want to....

And you very well that I have "issues"...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

jabx1962 I applaud your melt down and will fight to the death for your right to do so. If you were to buy every reel at the Bass Pro Shop and fungo blast their little arses into the drink at the old buccaneer field I would toast to your audacity.

Worlds got plenty of rational pinheads the way I figure.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

jabx1962 said:


> You nailed it Speckled...Purely Cosmetic's...Vanity is a sickness in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Own it brother! I would have loved to have seen that. LOL!

I've got a puke orange Diawa Sol on a baby poop green FTU rod. It's the ugliest rod/reel combo I have ever seen, but the redfish love it.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> There only difference between a $20.00 Hooker, and a $1000/hr Call Girl are Cosmetics....all the working parts on the inside are the same.


 Now, I dont know about that man. I have incountered some pretty nasty stuff


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*core 50*

Instead of time consumming fishing tournaments that cost alot lets compete for the lightest rod n reel.Lets see, I want a heavy fish but a lighter rod n reel.Dont go fishing if rods to heavy just saying .:bounce:


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

:spineyes::spineyes::ac550:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

jabx1962 said:


> *You nailed it Speckled...Purely Cosmetic's*...Vanity is a sickness in itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't you look at it when you bought it? If the cosmetics bother you that bad why did you buy it? 
Maybe too much money and not enough sense. hwell:


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to disagree with the comparision of our Core 50 to Obama. It was not built from old parts or leftovers. There is a lot of different engineering in this reel to cut the weight. Teh anti reverse bearing is machined down to shave some weight. The drive shaft is machined down to bare minimum to reduce weight further. The spool is the lightest we have ever made. 

I am not trying to sell you on the reel. I am just pointing out that the reel is not how you decribe it. I know what it is capable of. It is ideal with 30 pound Power Pro, or 6-12 pound Fluorocarbon line.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

:tongue:


FATfisherman said:


> Didn't you look at it when you bought it? If the cosmetics bother you that bad why did you buy it?
> Maybe too much money and not enough sense. hwell:


Plenty of sense and money. I did look at the reel. Bought it in California before anyone else had one here. Thought, what the hades..don't have one, so I will get one and check it out. If I would have liked it, I would have bought 4 more. After closley looking the reel over, I started seeing things I beleived were not exacly what I consider a flagship reel. I don't keep reels forever. Actually if they get even the smallest scratch on them, I give them to my son and put a new reel out of my stash on the rod that had the scratched reel.

I didn't like it, so I got rid of it the way I felt was best suited. I gave it a burial at sea.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

we need to become close friends if you can afford to throw that reel away in the water and not think twice about it!!!







Give me a shout next time before you chunk one... I will take it off your hands free of charge!


----------



## liquid2 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love the Core 50, I have 3 of them. To me they are the best feeling low profile reel made by Shimano when your throwing lures all day long. I also have a few high end rods but my favorite combo by far is a Core 50 with a Shimano Cumulus rod, it's so light and sensitive it's great to fish with.


----------



## DulceDente (Oct 18, 2010)

Plenty of sense and money. I did look at the reel. Bought it in California before anyone else had one here. Thought, what the hades..don't have one, so I will get one and check it out.

This makes no sense to me, if you looked at the reel, you held the reel, you obviously didnt do you're do diligence as it pertains to the informed buyer...and as far as the California deal goes, will just say you were probably targeting rainbow trout but the reel couldn't perform at the alternative lifestyle you were expecting as it was designed for real fisheries in LA and TX....

As for the Hades reference instead of hell, cute stuff fits you well being in cali, guessing san fran?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Mother****er.....

Do you know me? Apparently not. I bought the reel in California while I was there on business. The SHIMANO USA Headqauters was a 5 minute walk from my office in Irvine. There was not a store in Texas that had the reel available. I wanted one, so I bought one.

Informed Buyer....***?...I buy stuff because I can.... a luxury you apparently do not have.

I grew up on the Texas/Louisiana border,so I am more than informed about the "Fishery"...

How about meeting up with me, and I will kick some sense into your ***? And then you can show me your fishing expertise of the TX/LA Fishery. You can bring your daddy with you too, and an EMT.

And one more thing tadpole.....is it "do" or "due"...



DulceDente said:


> Plenty of sense and money. I did look at the reel. Bought it in California before anyone else had one here. Thought, what the hades..don't have one, so I will get one and check it out.
> 
> This makes no sense to me, if you looked at the reel, you held the reel, you obviously didnt do you're do diligence as it pertains to the informed buyer...and as far as the California deal goes, will just say you were probably targeting rainbow trout but the reel couldn't perform at the alternative lifestyle you were expecting as it was designed for real fisheries in LA and TX....
> 
> As for the Hades reference instead of hell, cute stuff fits you well being in cali, guessing san fran?


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a new core 50 fixing to go on a new custom Charlies rod jsut havent figured out what color wrap yet.I like the core 100 so Iam excited to get to fish with the 50. I never liked haveing to tighten the nut that covers the spool.I know on the core 100 if you dont keep it tight your line will wrap on the spool shaft and then you have a problem [houston].Hopefully they corrected that problem on the core 50.


----------



## BIG NICK (Jun 17, 2009)

Um is anyone gonna give me some good methods of cleaning and stop about the core in the water thing if he wants to chunk it, oh well it's his to do what he wants!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

BIG NICK said:


> Um is anyone gonna give me some good methods of cleaning and stop about the core in the water thing if he wants to chunk it, oh well it's his to do what he wants!


Nick,

This is what I do with my CORE reels. I pull the side plate off.Pull the spool about midway through the frame. Spray Reel Majic on the inside of the gear housing. Put the spool back in place, spray the brake side with Reel Majic. Make sure you have tightend the red spool keeper as much as you can by hand. Then I spray the outside of the reel. Let it sit for a few minutes, then wipe the reel down.

About every 3 months, send it to Dipsay for a tear down and tune.Or if you dunk the reel, soak the reel in fresh water, and send it to Dipsay ASAP.

Or, you can send it to me, and I will give it a burial at sea.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

jabx1962-

I need you to calm down with the **** and threats. This is a civil forum and I like to keep it that way. There is no need to threaten another member like that. If you have a problem then send them a private message and discuss it there. You can read the rules at the top of the forum. If you decide not to follow them then I will ask you to no longer participate. 

For some the Core 50 is the reel they want and may not afford. You can understand how this looks to them when you toss one into the water because you didn't like it. In all honesty you are the first person I have ever heard complain about the reel in this manner. You are intilted to your opinion. I just wish you would have contacted me prior to throwing it in the water. You could have sold it on this board and let someone else make a good deal.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

DulceDente said:


> This makes no sense to me, if you looked at the reel, you held the reel, you obviously didnt do you're do diligence as it pertains to the informed buyer...and as far as the California deal goes, will just say you were probably targeting rainbow trout but the reel couldn't perform at the alternative lifestyle you were expecting as it was designed for real fisheries in LA and TX....
> 
> As for the Hades reference instead of hell, cute stuff fits you well being in cali, guessing san fran?





Bantam1 said:


> jabx1962-
> 
> I need you to calm down with the **** and threats. This is a civil forum and I like to keep it that way. There is no need to threaten another member like that. The Core 50 is the reel they want and may not afford. You can understand how this looks to them when you toss one into the water because you didn't like it./QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is a civil board and I think this is the first time I have witnessed something like this on the Shimano forum. 

Both of you need to handle your recess arguments over PM's. I apologize for singling you out in that jabx1962. DulceDente, jabx1962 and everyone else in the future. I will not tolerate the name calling and other elementary school style posts on this board. This is not the dodgeball court and your are not 5th graders. You can yell at me all you want. These are my rules. I feel weird even having to say this because you should know better. 

Do not fight amongst yourselves. If you have personal problems with each other handle it in private. This forum is here to help customers with problems and discuss products. If jabx1962 would have asked about a problem before throwing his reel into the water I could have helped him like I have with many others in the past.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Big Nick, Just as others said.. Tighten down the drag and rinse fresh water lightly. 

I also with spray em with a mix of 75 w index / 25 water after. This takes off the salt like salt away. Learned this trick from a Shimano Technician. 

P.S. Hey Jeff, OOOOzzzaaa ... We need to fish sometime, but you will have to stay on the opposite side. I like my Core 50 ultra light setup very much ..LOL


----------

